# Precisar (de)



## JK_07

Boa noite. 

Qual destas traduções é a correta da frase em espanhol "_tú eres todo lo que necesito_"? Por que? 

-Tu és tudo *que *eu preciso.
-Tu és tudo *o que* eu preciso.
-Tu és tudo *de que* eu preciso.
-Tu és tudo *do que* eu preciso.

Há alguma diferença entre "_precisar_" e "_precisar de_"? Por que é (segundo WordReference) "_*preciso comprar sapatos*_", mas "_*preciso de dinheiro*_"?

Muito obrigado.


----------



## Carfer

JK_07 said:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Qual destas traduções é a correta da frase em espanhol "_tú eres todo lo que necesito_"? Por que?
> 
> -Tu és tudo *que *eu preciso.
> -Tu és tudo *o que* eu preciso /Tu és tudo *aquilo de que* eu preciso .
> -Tu és tudo *de que* eu preciso.
> -Tu és tudo *do que* eu preciso.
> 
> Há alguma diferença entre "_precisar_" e "_precisar de_"? Por que é (segundo WordReference) "_*preciso comprar sapatos*_", mas "_*preciso de dinheiro*_"?
> 
> Muito obrigado.


 
Não, não há. Em Portugal o verbo '_precisar_' é habitualmente preposicionado (_'precisar de'_), embora se use por vezes sem preposição e sem que ninguém franza o sobrolho por isso. No Brasil parece que tanto se usa com preposição como sem ela.


----------



## Tomby

Segundo o "Guia Prático dos Verbos Portugueses" da Editora Lidel (Lisboa-Porto-Coimbra) diz o seguinte: 


> Verbos com preposições
> *Precisar de*.- Necessitar: _Preciso de uma caneta vermelha_.
> *Necessitar de*.- Ter necessidade, precisar de: _Necessito de ajuda vossa_.


Cumprimentos! 
TT.


----------



## brasileirinho

No Brasil se diria

_Você é tudo *que *eu preciso_

Sendo a opção "_Você é tudo *o que* eu preciso_" mais correta.


----------



## argentinodebsas

JK_07 said:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Há alguma diferença entre "_precisar_" e "_precisar de_"? Por que é (segundo WordReference) "_*preciso comprar sapatos*_", mas "_*preciso de dinheiro*_"?
> 
> Muito obrigado.



Creo que _precisar_ siempre va seguido de "_de" _(o cualquier combinación "de" + artículo), salvo cuando la palabra siguiente es un verbo.

Saludos


----------



## Vanda

Gente, gente, precisar e precisar de são ambos aceitos.  

Leiam este e este artigo. 


> Nos sentidos de ter necessidade, necessitar, o verbo *"Precisar"* pode ser _*objeto direto ou indireto*_, mas na língua moderna é empregado freqüentemente com *objeto indireto* precedido da preposição _de_:
> 
> O país precisa de médicos.
> Nos sentidos de indicar com exatidão, é *transitivo direto*:
> 
> 
> Maria diz que perdeu muito dinheiro, mas não sabe precisar a quantia.


----------



## La finlandesa

Vanda said:


> Gente, gente, precisar e precisar de são ambos aceitos.
> 
> Leiam este e este artigo.
> [/LIST]



Oi! Eu sempre pensei que a regra era: 
precisar + de + sustantivo
precisar + verbo (no Brasil; em Portugal sempre "precisar + de + verbo".

Agora li em um livro, uma gramática, o seguinte:
_Preciso uma gramática que explique tudo.
_
É correta a frase? Se for, tem alguma diferença entre "preciso uma gramática" e "preciso de uma gramática"??
Obrigada desde já.


----------



## gvergara

Vanda said:


> Gente, gente, precisar e precisar de são ambos aceitos.
> 
> Leiam este e este artigo.
> [/LIST]


Então por que não é aceito _Tudo *de que* eu preciso..._?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Não é que não seja aceito. Mas nesse caso, costuma-se prescindir do 'de', por isso pronunciá-lo pode doer no ouvido.


----------



## gvergara

WhoSoyEu said:


> Não é que não seja aceito. Mas nesse caso, costuma-se prescindir do 'de', por isso pronunciá-lo pode doer no ouvido.


Então minha intuição não me traiu... Outro dia, eu escrevi _"Podia me mandar o material (*o do que* preciso para me preparar para a prova)"_, meus olhos doíram e lacrimejaram, definitivamente não me soava bem; no entanto, decidi me apegar à preposição _de_, e o resultado foi funesto, não é?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

gvergara said:


> Então minha intuição não me traiu... Outro dia, eu escrevi _"Podia me mandar o material (*o do que* preciso para me preparar para a prova)"_, meus olhos do*er*am e lacrimejaram, definitivamente não me soava bem; no entanto, decidi me apegar à preposição _de_, e o resultado foi funesto, não é?


"o do que preciso" está absolutamente correto. "O do" tem o mesmo significado que "aquele que".


----------



## anaczz

Mas faz lacrimejar os olhos, sim senhor...


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> "o do que preciso" está absolutamente correto. "O do" tem o mesmo significado que "aquele que".



Eu preferiria '_o* de *que preciso para me preparar para a prova'. 'O__* do* que*' *_parece-me redundante, visto que '_o'_ já está expresso.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> Eu preferiria '_o* de *que preciso para me preparar para a prova'. 'O__* do* que*' *_parece-me redundante, visto que '_o'_ já está expresso.


Correto. Tirem o "o" da minha frase.


----------



## gvergara

E do meu. De fato, conferi e o que escrevi a minha professora e escrevi corretamente (de que, não do que). Muito obrigado a todos pela ajuda


----------



## La finlandesa

Pessoal> ainda não achei resposta à minha dúvida:
(Preciso saber isso logo pois vou ensinar aos meus alunos)



La finlandesa said:


> Oi! Eu sempre pensei que a regra era:
> precisar + de + sustantivo
> precisar + verbo (no Brasil; em Portugal sempre "precisar + de + verbo".
> 
> Agora li em um livro, (e não em qualquer: era um livro de gramática), o seguinte:
> _Preciso uma gramática que explique tudo.
> _
> É correta a frase? Se for, tem alguma diferença entre "preciso uma gramática" e "preciso de uma gramática"??
> Obrigada desde já.


----------



## crubsc

La finlandesa said:


> Pessoal> ainda não achei resposta à minha dúvida:
> (Preciso saber isso logo pois vou ensinar aos meus alunos)



Olá!!

Como a colega disse acima, é o seguinte:

(vou tentar resumir)

1. Precisar + de --> seguido, portanto, normalmente de um objeto indireto (por causa da preposição DE da regência do verbo) ou de um complemento nominal, verbal etc.

Ele precisa de um livro para estudar.

Você precisa de ajuda?

2. Precisar + verbo no infinitivo --> mesmo sentido de "precisar + de + complemento" mas aqui o tal "complemento" tem um nome complicado que esqueci... enfim, não importa, o sentido da frase será tanto mais dado pelo verbo no infinitivo né?

Eu preciso pegar o ônibus às 8 da manhã. (aqui o que importa é PEGAR o ônibus, o "precisar" indica necessidade, mas a ação é "pegar")

Eles precisam entregar o trabalho até amanhã. (aqui o importante é ENTREGAR [o trabalho]... "precisar" enfatiza a necessidade da ação!)

3. Precisar como verbo transitivo direto --> outro sentido!!! ---> especificar uma quantidade, número etc. / tem a ver com PRECISÃO (e não necessidade como nos casos anteriores)

Exemplo:
(preenchi uma ficha em um consultório médico... depois me pergunto...)

Poxa! Esqueci de precisar meu peso, será que tem problema?

(estou perguntando em uma casa de câmbio sobre o valor do Euro): Essa cotação é precisa?

Acho que é por aí... Não sou nenhum especialista mas espero ter podido ajudá-la...precisamente**!!

** (talvez como usei não foi totalmenteee correto, mas... me fez pensar em algo)
aqui no Brasil também dizemos "precisamente" quando alguém nos pergunta algo e queremos dizer "exatamente" (minha mãe diz muito), por exemplo:

- Então seu número de telefone é xxxxxxxxx?
- Precisamente!! 

Não sei se o uso é correto gramaticalmente (creio que sim), mas na língua falada, informal, se escuta e se usa, sim!


----------



## crubsc

> (...) tem alguma diferença entre "preciso uma gramática" e "preciso de uma gramática"



SIM! Espero que com meu post anterior eu tenha podido responder essa dúvida, mas vamos lá:

*Precisar uma gramática*... Vou usar um exemplo para ficar claro...

_- Por favor, você poderia PRECISAR qual gramática você consultou? *( = especificar)*
- Claro, consultei a gramática do Celso Cunha!
_
*Precisar DE uma gramática...*

_- Preciso de uma gramática para entender melhor as regras da língua portuguesa! *( =necessidade)*_


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

crubsc said:
			
		

> *Precisar DE uma gramática...*


Por que nós brasileiros não dizemos e escrevemos "duma", "dumas", "numa" ou "numas"? Duma ponta a outra do território nacional estenderíamos este uso, embarcando numa cruzada com este fim.

Não, não me venham com a conversa de que _isso_ "dói no ouvido, faz os olhos lacrimejarem etc." porque sempre poderemos ir a um otorrinolaringologista e a um oftalmologista.

Cada brasileiro deveria ter (e consultar) uma gramática e se possível de bolso para facilitar a consulta.


----------



## Alentugano

Numa/num eram correntes no português brasileiro até os anos 1980 inclusive...


----------



## limettier

Hola:
En portugués de Portugal es obligatorio usar la preposición "de" después de "precisar" seguido de verbo o sustantivo?
Por ejemplo:
Precisamos (de) economizar agua
Precisamos (de) agua para viver
En portugués de Brasil seria distinto?
Gracias si me lo podeis aclarar


----------



## patriota

limettier said:


> En portugués de Brasil seria distinto?


Falo e escrevo assim:

preciso comer (verbo)

preciso de comida (substantivo)


----------



## Vanda

Não adianta, nós, mineiros, vamos precisar de até o fim da vida.


----------



## Ari RT

Vanda said:


> Não adianta, nós, mineiros, vamos precisar de até o fim da vida.



É bom assim, não carece de pensar muito.

Pode apagar, sem ressentimentos.


----------



## Vanda

Oxe, é só um tom jocoso meu... Não entro na batalha masculina de egos que de vez em quando aparece aqui. É só uma mineirinha ''mermo.''


----------



## Ari RT

Boiei. Eu quis dizer que usar o verbo sempre preposicionado dá menos trabalho pra todos os mineiros. E lembrei de um caipirismo lá da minha terra, que é o uso do verbo carecer, também preposicionado, significando precisar (de) e que eu creio ter ouvido também lá pelos altiplanos da Mantiqueira, se a memória não me trai. Sugeri apagar porque já ia escorregando na direção do off topic. Se me expressei mal e deixei margem para outra interpretação, peço desculpas pela falta de cuidado.


----------



## pfaa09

limettier said:


> Hola:
> En portugués de Portugal es obligatorio usar la preposición "de" después de "precisar" seguido de verbo o sustantivo?
> Por ejemplo:
> Precisamos (de) economizar agua
> Precisamos (de) agua para viver


1) Usamos com ou sem a preposição. É igual, depende do falante, nem sequer é regionalismo.
2) O uso da preposição não é opção, mas sim a forma correcta.

Nota: água (com acento agudo no a)


----------



## Vanda

Ari RT said:


> Boiei. Eu quis dizer que usar o verbo sempre preposicionado dá menos trabalho pra todos os mineiros. E lembrei de um caipirismo lá da minha terra, que é o uso do verbo carecer, também preposicionado, significando precisar (de) e que eu creio ter ouvido também lá pelos altiplanos da Mantiqueira, se a memória não me trai. Sugeri apagar porque já ia escorregando na direção do off topic. Se me expressei mal e deixei margem para outra interpretação, peço desculpas pela falta de cuidado.



Ouviu, sim , também no cerrado mineiro, a turma ''não carece de nada, não, boba'' (bota sotaque mineiro nisso aí). Ou então, quando ganha um presente: ''não carecia de comprar nada, não, boba - ou ''sá'' (se for no cerrado central de Minas). 

Também tinha entendido mal, desculpa aí.


----------

